# Great Thrift Store Finds



## debodun (Feb 21, 2018)

I just happened to be passing as SA thrift store last week and decided to stop. I saw this on the shelf and knew what it was immediately. It's a  piece of Depression glass made by the Jeannette Glass Co. That pattern name is "Swirl" and it's in excellent condition considering that pattern was made in the late 1930s. It's also a handy size if I want to being a salad to a pot-luck dinner. I couldn't pass it up for only $2.99. Also a pair of Art Deco style shakers for $1.99.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 21, 2018)

That is a great find Debodun, especially the glass bowl. I love thrift store shopping.

My last find was a handbag that I knew just by looking at it was expensive. I looked up Matt & Nat and sure enough the bags start at over $100 and I paid $17 for mine in mint condition.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2018)

I hardly ever look at clothes or shoes in a thrift store. They are usually not a size, style or material that suits me. I hit the housewares and misc. At this place, their lowest price limit seems to be $1.99, no matter what a piece of junk it is. I was very lucky to get those items at reasonable prices. I have a Depression glass price guide by Gene Florence. In that book an ultramarine (what that particular color is called) footed bowl in the Swirl pattern is listed as being worth $28. However, I looked on eBay and the going asking prices average around $15. The shakers are Fiesta ware and on eBay averaging $12 asking price. I already had a 3-footed Swirl open candy dish in pink glass that I inherited.


----------

